# NCID-What models does it work



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok I really would like to get NCID working on the Livingroom set, I have 2 Phillips Dsr7000 series 2 that I get no info on. What brands and models that are zippered is it working on....Maybe I can hunt one down and get one unit working with CallerId info...Thanks


----------



## kramerboy (Jul 13, 2001)

I've got NCID working on three different models. I didn't use the Zipper. Hacked them all before the Zipper was available. However, NCID was installed on all units using the Enhancement script.. 

Hughes HDVR2 
Philips DSR7000 
Philips DSR708 

I don't really think it matters what the model of Series 2 DirecTivo.....


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

I zippered both of my units.. The NCID usually works, but sometimes it seems to lock up and I have to reboot the Tivos to get it to work again. I have one of my tivos set as the server so the second one just gets it's info from the first one and I only have that one plugged into a phone line.


----------



## Quank (Dec 27, 2002)

slydog75 said:


> I zippered both of my units.. The NCID usually works, but sometimes it seems to lock up and I have to reboot the Tivos to get it to work again. I have one of my tivos set as the server so the second one just gets it's info from the first one and I only have that one plugged into a phone line.


After you zippered your Tivos, how did you set one as server and the other as client? I assume the phone line only has to be plugged into the server one and both need to be on a network?


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Quank said:


> After you zippered your Tivos, how did you set one as server and the other as client? I assume the phone line only has to be plugged into the server one and both need to be on a network?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3669503&&#post3669503


----------



## Quank (Dec 27, 2002)

tall1 said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3669503&&#post3669503


Thank you thank you!


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Quank said:


> Thank you thank you!


Don't thank me, thank Tivogre. This was one of the most useful posts I read at TCF.


----------

